# Grazie..Prego!



## Max.89

Ho notato che voi inglesi per dire prego usate espressioni del tipo:
you are welcome,not at all.
Me ne dite altre?
Ci sono differenze per l'uso?


----------



## Marcone

Max.89 said:
			
		

> Ho notato che voi inglesi per dire prego usate espressioni del tipo:
> you are welcome,not at all.
> Me ne dite altre?
> Ci sono differenze per l'uso?


 
Don't mention it
No problem
My pleasure
Any time


----------



## Elisa68

Ciao Max.
Questo potrebbe esserti utile.


----------



## Tatzingo

Marcone said:
			
		

> Don't mention it
> No problem
> My pleasure
> Any time



Hi,

Peter: Thank you so much for your help!
Jane: Don't worry about it. It's nothing, really.  
Peter: But you did so much for me, I really don't know how to thank you...
Jane: No problem, you're welcome, really... don't mention it. 

Tatz.


----------



## You little ripper!

Australians will often say "No worries!"

_Carlo: Thanks for the box of Brunello di Montalcino Charles._
_Charles: No worries mate! It fell off the back of a truck!_


----------



## fran06

There is exactly the same thread but in English, have a look at it just for fun 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=1118858#post1118858


----------



## gibernau

by the way, is there a more "spoken" and quick form for "you're welcome"?


----------



## Ilios82

Hi this is my second day in this forum and I'm lovin' it!
Well I have a question for y'all!
In which contest can I use " You are welcome" " Not at all" "Forget it"? 
In Italian it's easy " Grazie!" " Prego!" but in English it isn't.....
Is it? 
Plus do y'all know others way to say "Prego" in English?????

Thanks guys!


----------



## Moogey

Ciao! Sono felice che ti diverti!

Se dicessi a qualcuno "Thanks" e mi rispondesse "Not at all" o "Forget it" io sarei offeso!

Si può dire "Don't mention it" o "No problem" a qualsiasi volta eccetto quelle formali.

Spero di averti aiutato!

-M


----------



## Ilios82

Moogey said:
			
		

> Ciao! Sono felice che ti diverti!
> 
> Se dicessi a qualcuno "Thanks" e mi rispondesse "Not at all" o "Forget it" io sarei offeso!
> 
> Si può dire "Don't mention it" o "No problem" a qualsiasi volta eccetto quelle formali.
> 
> Spero di averti aiutato!
> 
> -M


 
Ciao pensavo che avessero lo stesso significato?
Grazie mille!!!!


----------



## Moogey

Spiacente, pensavi che quali avessero lo stesso significato?

"Don't mention it", "No problem", e "You're welcome" hanno lo stesso significato con alcune sfumature differenti.

-M


----------



## Ilios82

Moogey said:
			
		

> Spiacente, pensavi che quali avessero lo stesso significato?
> 
> "Don't mention it", "No problem", e "You're welcome" hanno lo stesso significato con alcune sfumature differenti.
> 
> -M


 
Grazie! Danke! Ευκαριστώ! Спасиба! Thanks!


----------



## TimLA

Welcome Ilios.
Anchio amo questo luogo.
Get ready for one of my lists! (I like lists, it's a bad habit of mine)

*Formal*
You are very welcome
It was my pleasure
Oh no, I thank you!

*Normal*
You're welcome
Anytime
Thank you
And thank you
Don't mention it
Not at all
It was no trouble
It was nothing
Twas nothing
My pleasure
No worries (AuE - Non sono esperto qua...)

*Informal*
No problem
Whatever
Yeah
No prob
Sure
Allright
That's OK
OK
Of course (raro)
It's nothin
You got it
Mmm mm (la traduzione è difficile)

I'm sure you will have all of these memorized and be ready for the standard examination when you reach 10 posts.
Prego


----------



## Ilios82

TimLA said:
			
		

> Welcome Ilios.
> Anchio amo questo luogo.
> Get ready for one of my lists! (I like lists, it's a bad habit of mine)
> 
> *Formal*
> You are very welcome
> It was my pleasure
> Oh no, I thank you!
> 
> *Normal*
> You're welcome
> Anytime
> Thank you
> And thank you
> Don't mention it
> Not at all
> It was no trouble
> It was nothing
> Twas nothing
> My pleasure
> No worries (AuE - Non sono esperto qua...)
> 
> *Informal*
> No problem
> Whatever
> Yeah
> No prob
> Sure
> Allright
> That's OK
> OK
> Of course (raro)
> It's nothin
> You got it
> Mmm mm (la traduzione è difficile)
> 
> I'm sure you will have all of these memorized and be ready for the standard examination when you reach 10 posts.
> Prego


 
Hey Tim! Would you be my mentor????
Thank you very much even if I knew almost all of them, even if I've never used them!
Ciao bello!


----------



## lsp

Glad to see "Not at all" on the normal list. In the right context (and tone of voice) I'd easily add "Forget it" (maybe a humble way to shrug off a big show of gratitude for what the doer thinks of as a small nicety. Here and here are other similar discussions.


----------



## Sacher

A few months ago, an English teacher (South East of England) told me that when someone says “*Thank you*”, in _spoken_ _British English_ *you normally don't need to give any answer*. 

I replied that on the contrary it is very common to hear the answer “You're welcome”, but he explained to me that this is related to _American English..._


Is it so? 

I'd like to know your opinions, just in case ...

Sacher


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Giusto per allungare la lista...
Specialmente in USA si può dire, in maniera molto informale, "No sweat".
Ovviamente l'uso è limitato.


----------



## tsoapm

Sacher said:


> an English teacher (South East of England) told me that when someone says “*Thank you*”, in _spoken_ _British English_ *you normally don't need to give any answer*.
> 
> I replied that on the contrary it is very common to hear the answer “You're welcome”, but he explained to me that this is related to _American English..._
> 
> Is it so?


I never heard such a thing before and find it very surprising. However, I see from welcome | Origin and meaning of welcome by Online Etymology Dictionary that it's use is only attested from 1907! So I guess it's a possibility. However, I think you'd have to be quite a purist to suggest that it should be _avoided_ in BE. It's very common, as you rightly say.


----------



## You little ripper!

Sacher said:


> A few months ago, an English teacher (South East of England) told me that when someone says “*Thank you*”, in _spoken_ _British English_ *you normally don't need to give any answer*.
> 
> I replied that on the contrary it is very common to hear the answer “You're welcome”, but he explained to me that this is related to _American English..._
> 
> 
> Is it so?
> 
> I'd like to know your opinions, just in case ...
> 
> Sacher


As always, it depends on context. If the thing you’re being thanked about is trivial, saying ‘You’re welcome!’ may sound a little over-the-top and many won’t bother. It is quite common, however.


----------



## curiosone

Paulfromitaly said:


> Giusto per allungare la lista...
> Specialmente in USA si può dire, in maniera molto informale, "No sweat".
> Ovviamente l'uso è limitato.



  I've always considered "no sweat" to be Aussie English.  I first heard it in the Crocodile Dundee movies.



TimLA said:


> *Informal*
> Whatever



Quite frankly, if I said "thank you" and someone answered "whatever" I'd be rather offended.


----------



## london calling

tsoapm said:


> I never heard such a thing before and find it very surprising. However, I see from welcome | Origin and meaning of welcome by Online Etymology Dictionary that it's use is only attested from 1907! So I guess it's a possibility. However, I think you'd have to be quite a purist to suggest that it should be _avoided_ in BE. It's very common, as you rightly say.


I'm not in the slightest bit surprised.  Years ago ( I mean over 30 years ago) we actually used to teach that because we really didn't used to reply to 'thanks' at all (my elderly parents still don't). When I was at school in the 70s 'You're welcome' was considered an Americanism and was often sniggered at. 

Times change.


----------



## theartichoke

curiosone said:


> Quite frankly, if I said "thank you" and someone answered "whatever" I'd be rather offended.



Likewise. And during the few years when I lived in the U.S., I found it hard to get used to people replying to "thank you" with "UH huh" (never "uh HUH," always the accent on the first syllable), which just sounded incredibly rude and dismissive to me. No idea if that was a regional thing -- I was in Boston -- or if it's more widespread.

For what it's worth, my partner claims that "no sweat" is dated slang from the 70s or 80s. If it's the 80s, maybe it did come from the Crocodile Dundee movies. It's certainly not something I hear any more for "you're welcome," though I do maybe occasionally hear "it's no sweat" used as a way of saying "I can do that, it's not a problem."


----------



## london calling

I find the US 'Sure' disconcerting...


----------



## You little ripper!

curiosone said:


> Quite frankly, if I said "thank you" and someone answered "whatever" I'd be rather offended.


I’ve never heard anyone say that in response to _Thank you!._ It would be extremely rude! I certainly wouldn’t be asking that person for a favour any time soon!


----------



## sound shift

london calling said:


> I'm not in the slightest bit surprised.  Years ago ( I mean over 30 years ago) we actually used to teach that because we really didn't used to reply to 'thanks' at all (my elderly parents still don't). When I was at school in the 70s 'You're welcome' was considered an Americanism and was often sniggered at.
> 
> Times change.


I'm in the same camp as your elderly parents . I don't reply to "Thanks" and the people around me don't appear to have a problem with that. In fact, I don't think many of the people around me reply to "Thanks" (and I would probably find it excessively formal if they were to). Times may change, but some people don't - because they see no reason to stop speaking the way they've always spoken.


----------



## curiosone

sound shift said:


> I'm in the same camp as your elderly parents . I don't reply to "Thanks" and the people around me don't appear to have a problem with that. In fact, I don't think many of the people around me reply to "Thanks" (and I would probably find it excessively formal if they were to). Times may change, but some people don't - because they see no reason to stop speaking the way they've always spoken.



This is why we discuss such matters in this Forum. In the UK not replying to a 'thank you' may be (or may have been) acceptable.  In the US it's considered slightly rude, not to acknowledge a 'thank you' (at least with a smile, if not verbally). 

For non-native speakers this can be confusing. So it's useful to know UK and US differences.  

My personal approach (linguistically) is that 'the majority wins' (this has led me to some rather amusing spelling mistakes over the years, but that's another story!  )  So, since the Italians and the French both reply (verbally) to a 'thank you', I do so (in some form) in English, too.


----------



## theartichoke

curiosone said:


> This is why we discuss such matters in this Forum. In the UK not replying to a 'thank you' may be (or may have been) acceptable.  In the US it's considered slightly rude, not to acknowledge a 'thank you' (at least with a smile, if not verbally).



And as always, context matters: a rote "thank you" to the barista who's handed me my coffee, and I wouldn't much notice if there were a reply or not; saying a heartfelt "thank you" to a friend (or even an official, or someone in a service position) who's gone out of their way to do me a personal favour and having it met with dead silence would be beyond disconcerting. Presumably in the latter case even elderly speakers of BE would say _something_, no?


----------



## sound shift

theartichoke said:


> saying a heartfelt "thank you" to a friend (or even an official, or someone in a service position) who's gone out of their way to do me a personal favour and having it met with dead silence would be beyond disconcerting. Presumably in the latter case even elderly speakers of BE would say _something_, no?


Elderly speaker of BE here . Yes, if I received a "Thank you" in those circumstances I would say something along the lines of "Oh, it was really no trouble", but that's not a standard, formulaic response in the way that "Prego" seems to be to "Grazie". In any case, if someone had gone out of their way to do you a favour, you'd say more than just "Thank you", wouldn't you?


----------



## theartichoke

sound shift said:


> In any case, if someone had gone out of their way to do you a favour, you'd say more than just "Thank you", wouldn't you?



Yes, of course: in which case I suppose we're talking about a conversation, as opposed to a formula, on both sides.


----------



## Starless74

Mi permetto di consigliare una video-lezione in merito su YouTube.
Non posso metter il link qui, neanche chiedendo il permesso a un moderatore, perché il video contiene anche pubblicità.
Basta cercare: _DO NOT say "you're welcome"! _su qualsiasi motore di ricerca.


----------



## italtrav

At least for anyone under 30, in recent years "You're welcome" has been almost entirely replaced in AE by "No problem." There has been a fair number of discussions of the phenomenon online.


----------



## theartichoke

italtrav said:


> At least for anyone under 30, in recent years "You're welcome" has been almost entirely replaced in AE by "No problem."



I hear that too, from the under-30s, and find it a bit jarring: to me, "no problem" is a response, or part of a response, to being _asked _for something, not to being _thanked_ for something. I don't find it rude; it just feels like a non sequitur.


----------



## You little ripper!

‘No problem’ makes perfect sense to me as a response to a ‘thank you’. The person you are thanking has done you a favour.


----------



## mcrasnich

theartichoke said:


> I hear that too, from the under-30s, and find it a bit jarring: to me, "no problem" is a response, or part of a response, to being _asked _for something, not to being _thanked_ for something. I don't find it rude; it just feels like a non sequitur.


I think the idea is, "no problem"= it isn't or hasn't been a problem to carry out the action for which the other person is thanking. It refers to the past rather than the future as in, "can you do x?" "no problem".
I'm replying as a (BE) occasional user of the expression. As a reply to "thank you" I also say "that's okay", which is similar in concept. More often, and in more formulaic exchanges, I half-smile, say nothing and leave. 😉 I'm a shy (Anglo)Friulian, the British laconic ways which other posters have mentioned suit me well 😉😁


----------

